# Purplechris's snow foam and shampoo



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Was able to get some sample from purplechris to try and I've managed to try the shampoo and snow foam.

The shampoo smelt great and only a little was needed to get some great suds which I like.










Next up was the snow foam which I mixed 100ml to 500 water and I have to say it gave a really thick foam which I appreciate isn't on everyone's want list when I comes to snow foam but I like a really thick foam and this didn't disappoint. I'd be happy to trade off some thickness for cleaning power but in this case you didn't lose either because whilst I was able to get some very thick foam it still moved and cleared the dirt off the car.

I'd say thickness was 10/10 and cleaning power a solid 7/10 which I was happy with and should this appear on the market i!d be happy to spend my hard earned cash on some.


----------

